# Real Clen



## Lost Grizzly (May 30, 2014)

I don't want to use the word fake.  So if one has some liquid clen how can you be sure it is real?  

Most of what I have read is "if it makes your hands shake it is real".  Wouldn't caffeine do the same if someone was trying to fake it?

Others have said higher body temp and sweats.

Any other ways to be sure it is real and not a very strong 5 hour energy.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 30, 2014)

Clen is not expensive not sure why it would need to be faked....  Its about a 1000 times stronger than caffeine not really comparable.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (May 30, 2014)

Another thing I have read is the base material for Clen is dirt cheap.  So I wasn't sure if there have been any cases of fake liquid clen out there.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 31, 2014)

I have just started our clen and it is amazing. Trust me it is not caffeine. I get bad anxiety from too much caffeine. As others have stated it is cheap to produce and faking would be pointless. Although you do get a lot of subpar liquid clen. I am on 40mcg ed now and feeling it loads.


----------



## StanG (Jun 6, 2014)

An increase in body temp is the most tangable way to measure if it is working (if you arent sure). I feel it even at a low dose so there isnt much question with the CEM liquid.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 19, 2014)

I recently saw a mass spec report on IronMag Research Clen and its VERY high quality.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm hoping to get the shakes worse than marty mcfly from iml


----------

